# Working Self Employed and transitioning from UK to Spain



## bvttle (May 17, 2021)

Hi all, I'm wondering if anyone has been in a similar situation and can offer some advice.

My situation:

I'm British, and moved to Spain with my Spanish partner from the UK on 10th April
I am in the process of applying for residency via the EU family member route which will hopefully be resolved in a few months time
I am as of 1st May 2021 working as a sole trader/contractor full time and get paid the same every month as per my contract
I am invoicing my employer every month, this was agreed the best method as they do not have offices in Spain.
Once I have been here for 183 days I will need to become autonomo in Spain (this would be 10th October 2021)
So for the moment I am working as if I was self employed in the UK, which I feel I understand fairly well, but this is all completely new to me too. I am unsure how I am going to transition from UK to Spanish taxes when I need to. 

The main thing that is concerning me is how I need to calculate my monthly deductions so when it comes to filing my tax returns I am prepared and have put aside around the right amount of money. In the UK I will pay Tax, national insurance and Student loan repayments which I have calculated already. 

What deductions are paid in Spain as Autonomo and how could I calculate these deductions accurately?

How long does it roughly take to set set up as Autonomo?

Do I need a Spanish bank account in order to work as Autonomo in Spain? I will open once eventually but my employer is unable to pay into a Spanish account.

Any advice or insight is appreciated, thanks!


----------



## rod_maf (8 mo ago)

Hi! Any news on your situation? Having the same questions exactly. My husband and I are moving from the UK to Spain planing to continue working for a UK company.

How does the UK company pay? Is it possible to pay directly into a Spanish bank account or you needed to keep a UK bank account? We were hoping to close all accounts, addresses etc in the UK (both of us are EU)!

How was your experience to become autonomo? What paperwork do you need to do (which for Spain I’m assuming you will need say paper A, B and C, but for A only you will need papers X, Y and Z 😅) Did you need an address and bank account before registering as autonomo? We’re considering the timing of when to do what to calculate the move UK->Spain.

Hope things have gone well and smoothly for you and all is going well in Spain.

Thanks for your help.


----------



## kaipa (Aug 3, 2013)

You will need an NIE number first and an address. Then you will be able to open a bank account. You set up the automino next. You will need an accountant to do this for you. You need the automino in order to have the state healthcare which in turn is needed for residency. You may be required to wait a few months before you are granted residency as they often wish to ascertain the automino is real- in otherwords the will want to see some form of income entering your Spanish account. If you wish to do things quicker you can get private healthcare for a year and then just show sufficient income in Spanish account- this is a quicker way to obtain residency. You can then set up your automino later. Automino has a reduced rate for first year rising to about 270 euros a month later. It is paid irrespective of any income and is not part of income tax which you will declare every year through your accountant. The only thing I'm not sure about is if automino can be used if you are actually an employee? I was of the impression that you cannot have one client. However I'm sure someone will correct me.


----------

